# Miscarriage at One Month?



## nightkd

Okay, the title sounds very overdramatic, but I'm kinda freaked out. Had that unprotected sex when I ovulated. Period has just come _on time_. But I've had REALLY bad pains and the bleeding it strange... I've also just had (tmi I'm sorry) a clot that looks like a little tadpoley sort of shape...like the pics of embryos at 1 month. I'm freaked out. It wasn't normal clot like a dark, dried blood sort of thing.. Properly looked like tissue of some sort, more sustenance to it than a normal clot... If that's the right way to describe it.

I'm just freaked out. Not least by the fact that I've had tender boobs for the past couple of weeks and now they've stopped hurting. :cry:

Did I mention I'm freaked out? :(

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hey hun it could be nothing but if you start to bleed too heavy or it gets to painfull ring nhs direct.


----------



## Drazic<3

At one month hunny, i very much doubt you would see anything. It would be just mainly like a normal period. 
Please try not to freak out. Maybe the girls on the miscarriage forum can help? 

:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

I don't really want to make a fuss and bother them as it could just be nothing. I've read a few things - some people saying they've had clots like mine....some saying it's possible to have blah blah blah. Embryo is meant to be 1/4 to 1/2 an inch big at a month?? Is that right? Couple of sites said.....that's quite a lot bigger than I imagined....

I am keeping an eye incase I bleed heavier or anything... Got my magical mooncup in so I can monitor better anyway. Thanks.

x


----------



## Drazic<3

Id monitor, but I would really say the most likely think is the Morning After Pill messing about your periods. I have taken it before and it did the same to me, made me much more clotty and stuff.
Ring NHS direct like Lozzy said if you feel bad.


----------



## toffee87

If you took the morning after pill it may make your period heavier anyway. It often does this to women.


----------



## nightkd

I've taken the morning after pill twice before and it hasn't made any difference to my periods.... =/ I KNOW it could be different this time, but this has just weirded me out. The clot had like...well, it just looked different. Not a clot. Something else.

Man, this is making me cringe, sorry everybody else. :(


----------



## lozzy21

At 4 weeks hun the embryo is only the size of a poppy seed so you may not see anything, just a bit heavier and more painfull than normal. What i think is shocking is that an avarage woman has 3 m/c in her life without knowing she was pregnant


----------



## nightkd

https://education.yahoo.com/reference/gray/subjects/subject/15 - interesting.

"By end of one month, the embryo is about one-fourth inch long" That's bigger than any of my poppy seeds! - Is that gestational period or....???

Wow. 3 Times? Crazy!

I'm not arguing, just suggesting and showing what I've been reading....on several different sites! It's just....weird.... I know there's nothing I can do about it even if I was pregnant :shrug: Just....y'know, feel like I need to know....


----------



## lozzy21

i know hun, its all contradicting, i looked on babycentre.com

if you took the m.a.p i doubt you were its just probs a bitch of an af


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've looked in the M/C forum when i had what i think was a chemical. Everyone's stories say that at one month you can't visibly see anything, it's too small to see xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

https://www.babycenter.com/2_inside-pregnancy-weeks-1-to-9_10302602.bc

the site you were looking at was going by weeks based on conception-so when you were looking at week 4 of embryo growth, it was actually 6 weeks into the pregnancy (based on lmp) hope this helps. :hug:


----------



## jen1604

Hi hon.It sounds like it was caused by the morning after pill.Ive known a couple of girls to take it and then be freaked out because of a horrendous period.
Like everyone else has said,if it was a miscarriage,this early on it would be mostly all blood and hardly any tissue. xxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Alexas Mommy: I did wonder this, thanks for clarifying.

Okay, thanks guys. Nervous reaction. OH was a little freaked too. I swear...it was just weird. Like a faggot (the scottish things wrapped in fat)... :rofl: That's an awful way to explain it, but that's what it reminded me of. Maybe it was my brain?... :dohh::rofl:

I am having a WEIRD AF though. It must be the M.A.P, had REALLY bad pains that first day, kinda heavy..ish..., but not as heavy and 'gloopy' as normal (y'know this thread was tmi from the beginning! :rofl:) and it's literallly tapered off so I've been having very light, watery results (like literally it looks like the blood is floating in water almost) is that bad? :dohh: It's like I've been having the last couple of days of my period, from the beginning. Oh well, it's nice not to have a heavy heavy period, just strange for me. And I don't remember the M.A.P ever effecting my period (I say ever, for those two times before..!) at all really.

Maybe I should take it more often? :rofl: It's made my period A LOT lighter and it came ON TIME!! Hoorah! :happydance: It did also make me really horribly emotional, like I'd been back on one of my pills for a few weeks. =/ Uck.

Anyway, thanks guys... :hugs:

xx


----------



## toffee87

It is definitely the M.A.P. The thing that gave it away is you said it made you come on, on time. It tricks your body into thinking it has already ovulated and brings on a period. When I took it, it came on within 2 weeks (i have VERY irregular periods).


----------



## Drazic<3

I agree with Jen, its certainly the MAP, at less than a month (from OV dates) there would be nothing there to see. It was much more likely a clot - Nothing to cut yourself up about. Though you could post in the miscarriage forum if you still feel like this - they will be able to help you out.


----------



## nightkd

I ovulated before I took the M.A.P.. I came on time in conjunction with the date I KNOW I ovulated. I ovulated on day 16 and came on on day 29. :) I got some OPKs so I can test out this theory for a few cycles. :) The last two cycles I didn't have any ewcm and came on very late... The past cycles when I KNOW I've ovulated I guess I've come on on time or near enough to. So I think it's just my body sorting that one out. I really need to keep a diary for future cycles. =/

I'm over the whole thing. Already said, there's nothing I can do about it... :shrug: And I wouldn't feel comfortable posting in the miscarriage section.

xx


----------



## toffee87

I should correct myself. Whether you have already ovulated or not, it makes you think you had ovulated when you take it. Thus, bringing on a period. In my case, brought it on 9-12 days after. (took it years ago).


----------



## nightkd

Well I had already ovulated, so my body knew I had ovulated without having to be 'made' to think it had ovulated. Does it matter? I have irregular cycles because I ovulate all over the place, when I do ovulate, my period then comes X many days later. :shrug:

xx


----------



## toffee87

The luteal phase isn't always the same, hun. And no it doesn't matter, but that's what it does. You may think your body knew, but synthetic hormones trick the body, look at the pill.


----------



## nightkd

Well I don't think anyone is in a better position to judge what my body's doing than me, so :shrug: even if it was the pill that brought my period on time, that's not necessarily what did everything else :shrug: Just because you suffer one side effect from a drug doesn't mean that another 'side effect' you suffer couldn't be caused by something else...

My head hurts. :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

I don't think Broody is saying she knows your body better than you, she is simply pointing out conclusive biological facts. Quite simply, at less than a month you cannot have a miscarriage, the egg would simply not implant, which is essentially no different to a normal period.

Again, if you have doubts, I can only recommend posting in the miscarriage forum. They are amazing girls who have helped me no end, and im sure they would be able to clarify for you.


----------

